# Tupperware to cure??



## poop-dog (Nov 29, 2009)

Can I use it in lieu of glass jars? I have lots of tupperware but no glass jars.

My little harvest has been hanging 8 days now and needs to go into something. It may not be ideal but could it hurt anything? I guess that is my main question.

thanks


----------



## Alistair (Nov 29, 2009)

I did that in the past when I didn't have glass jars.  The Tupperware is better than nothing, but the glass jars (mason or ball or similar) are airtight, while the Tupperware isn't necessarily as good.


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2009)

I wld think they wld work fine ****....like Alistair said...not as good as the mason jars but it will work...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

They work but if you leave you mj in there for any length of time it will taste like Tupperware.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 29, 2009)

does it have to be completely air tight or just closed...i'm wondering cause i'm bout ready to harvest..


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

WAs wondering maybe trying tupperware in like a ziplock gallon freezer bag fer extra measure?


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 29, 2009)

u could go on craigslist and post an ad for jars and get them quic and cheap...I get mine off there and yardsales..I would go with baggies before tub..


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 29, 2009)

local thrift stores might have em too.


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2009)

The only problem I hve with bagies over tubs is I think the baggies are a lil rough on the buds...I get my mason jars from either Big Lots or Christmas Tree Shops...they are hella cheap.


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks everybody. They are in the tupperware now (with the tops off in a brown paper bag) and they actually need a few more days of drying I found out. So I got plenty of time to find some jars.


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

NO no i meant in the tuperware then into a big baggie.


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 29, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> NO no i meant in the tuperware then into a big baggie.



I got ya, they just need a few more days of drying. That is why I put them open in the paper bag.


----------



## gourmet (Nov 29, 2009)

Del Monte fruit comes in glass jars that have rubber sealed lids.  My husband likes that fruit, so I save those jars and lids.  They reseal fairly well.


----------



## FUM (Nov 30, 2009)

The reason taste like Tupperware is a chemical called PHTHALATES that leach out of plastic(s). PHTHALATES CAUSE CANCER!!!! Check out CDC, their trying to hide it, but it's in all soft plastic(s). San Francisco-ins were ( i think) the first city/county to put a band on PHTHALATES. Sorry folks, I know how many of uses plastic baggies. Just try and get your meds off plastic ASAP.The researchers found that PHTHALATES CAUSE CANCER IN LAB CRITTERS ,but only "reasonably anticipated to be a human cairngen. If this chem.causes cancer in rats and mice, Go figure.I don't trust "them".Peace out


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 30, 2009)

Ace Hardware12) quart jars for like $12.  They also sell (6) 1/2 gallon jars for the same $12.  Some grocery stores carry them but they are usually hidden up in the overhead.

Supposedly, because the essentials in your pot are oils, and they can ooze into the plastic.  Personally, I've never owned coal long enough for it to become a diamond or owned pot long enough for it to ooze anywhere.

I've been scorching herb for over 30 years and the only pot I've ever seen in jars is mine since I started growing, but I've seen lots of pot in plastic containers.


----------

